# Suggest monitor with LED HDMI/DVI+HD <=10000



## Manoj (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi friends,

I am thinking of buying LCD LED Monitor. Its should have HDMI & DVI Ports. Full HD is must. I have budget of Max Rs.10000.

Kindly suggest.

Dell ST2220L was a good choice, but its more available @ any Dell stores and also at local dealers, as Dell has stopped its production.

Thanks in Advance,
Regards,
Manoj


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2011)

where do u live?

I got AcerS231HL @10.150k frm primeabgb


----------



## mikeyaxe (Mar 2, 2011)

hey karan..u got that from the lamington primeABGB rite....
could u tell me the address and if possible their contact no...


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 2, 2011)

mikeyaxe said:


> hey karan..u got that from the lamington primeABGB rite....
> could u tell me the address and if possible their contact no...



full details here : Prime ABGB Today's Cool Deal !


----------

